# My first photography website - Meow Quarterly!



## jack666 (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys

I just launched my first photography project called 'Meow Quarterly' where I travelled across America & Canada documenting the lives of internet famous cats and their owners. The project was kinda ridiculous but lots of fun.

Anyway, hope you guys like it!

www.meowquarterly.com


----------



## Shipman (May 15, 2015)

Theres a section to promote websites.


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2015)

Shipman said:


> Theres a section to promote websites.


And this is it!


----------



## Shipman (May 15, 2015)

Really?


----------



## BillM (May 15, 2015)

Kind of looks like this is the right place

Discussion in 'Personal and Professional Photography Websites' started by jack666, Today at 3:37 PM.


----------



## Braineack (May 18, 2015)

too many words, not enough cats.


----------

